# Solved: anyone know a good videoplayer that has fast forward?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I want to know if anyone can recommend a free video player that has fast forward, rewind, etc, that works(Subhash does not; I've tried it.)

WMP and those like it don't seem to have this feature, which would be very useful.

Thanks!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

windows media player and realplayer both have fast forward and rewind, what version of WMP do you have and in "now playing" you have to have a certain "pane" open that will show the controls.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

bj nick said:


> I want to know if anyone can recommend a free video player that has fast forward, rewind, etc, that works(Subhash does not; I've tried it.)


Also, you can check out....*Media Player Classic 6.4.8.2*
It has Fast Forward as well as Stepper action for frame-by-frame viewing.

Also....*VideoLan (VLC) 0.7.2* has many of the features you're looking for.

Telstar


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

thanks, everybody...well...it turns out the new WMP does have the necessary features, so this problem is RESOLVED.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

iXneonXi , realplayer has piggyback spyware installs with the download ...stay away from it .......


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i feel quite fine with my security. i have a viruscanner, spybot search and destroy, ad-aware se pro 1.05 and sygate with a router and i fell quite secure and up to date. i really like realplayer i grew up with it and jukebox. in linux i use mplayer though.

ps to mark this solved from now on you can do that from "thread tools"


----------



## mmjb (Oct 15, 2004)

You could use Hero Super Player 3000.


----------

